# Goodnight baby



## harley bear

Vegas, you were the biggest, most gentle soppy boy i have ever known..

You were taken so suddenly. 

We will never forget you big man..it feels weird to walk into the kitchen and not trip over you because you have chosen to lie right in the doorway. 

Run free big man with your daddy blue xxx

Gawd, its only been two hours and we miss you like mad already..

Liam sends you a big cuddle and kisses, oh and a pat on the head. 

Goodnight vey vey xxx


----------



## cravensmum

So sorry to hear that,it must have been such a shock.

R.I.P. Vegas


----------



## paddyjulie

I am so so sorry xx R.I.P Vegas


----------



## SpringerHusky

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I remember when you first got vegas, can't believe he's passed over to rainbow bridge. R.I.P Vegas


----------



## Cleo38

So sorry to hear this sad news x


----------



## Milliepoochie

Oh my word - I am so sorry for your loss. 

RIP big bear Vegas x x


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So very sorry for your loss, May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Vegas.


----------



## pogo

I am so very sorry for your loss, RIP Vegas run free at the bridge gorgeous  xx


----------



## H0lly

So sorry for your loss, Run free handsome boy xx


----------



## Dogless

I can't say anything apart from I am so very sorry .


----------



## Quinzell

So very sorry to hear about Vegas. You must be heartbroken.

Run free handsome boy.


----------



## Jugsmalone

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Vegas


----------



## westie~ma

Sorry for your loss xx

RIP Vegas, go play at the bridge xx


----------



## DKDREAM

I am so so sorry, R.I.P Vegas


----------



## Freyja

So very sorry.

Run free at the bridge Vegas my gang will be there waiting to welcome you.


----------



## Goldstar

I'm so so sorry  R.I.P beautiful Vegas x


----------



## Jackie99

How awful. I remember you getting him. A beautiful boy. What a shock. Run free Vegas xxxx


----------



## delca1

Oh no, not Vegas! So, so sorry Harley Bear, run free at the Bridge, gorgeous lad x


----------



## shetlandlover

RIP handsome.

May you run free at the bridge, Scorcher will be there to greet you.

xxxxx


----------



## DollyGirl08

So sorry for your loss, so young  
RIP x


----------



## LolaBoo

OMG no not Vegas, he had such a crap life untill he was lucky enough too find your family 
RIP gorgeous boy


----------



## RockRomantic

I'm so sorry HB  

Rip Vegas x


----------



## Wyrekin

Sleep well Vegas until you see your family again. 

I am so sorry Harley bear. You will be in my thought the coming days. So hard to lose a family member let alone one so young and so near Christmas. 

Please do not be a stranger. 

xxx


----------



## cinnamontoast

I'm so very sorry to hear that.  Run free, gorgeous boy.


----------



## lozzibear

So sorry  

Run Free Vegas xx


----------



## DogLover123

Sorry to read this

R.I.P


----------



## harley bear

Thank you all for your messages for vegas. 

It hasn't sunk in yet, it just felt right to post something on rainbow bridge. 

We didn't know he was ill yesterday, today he had a huge bleed, rushed him to the vet who gave us the devastating news he had cancer, i wanted to bring him home for xmas but the vet said it would be cruel as he was in the very last stages. 

I feel awful because we had no idea, none at all. 

Such a beautiful gentle boy taken by such a vile illness. 

We are still in shock, it was so, so quick! And also really lost.


----------



## lolas daddy

R.I.P vegas to soon you left. run free beautiful boy


----------



## Thorne

So sad to be reading this and so sorry for your loss  At least he is pain free and at peace now, run free beautiful Vegas.


----------



## we love bsh's

OMG so sorry to hear this hb.

Such a awful time to loose him too,bless you i hope you can try and enjoy christmas with the little ones.

Take some comfort in the fact hes not in no pain.

rip big lad.xx


----------



## tattoogirl73

i'm so sorry for your loss  rip vegas xx


----------



## Tigerneko

So sorry, I don't know what else to say  what a huge shock 

My thoughts are with you and your family, what horrid timing  xx


----------



## Sarah1983

I'm so sorry :crying:


----------



## lilythepink

so very sorry. hugs.


----------



## sailor

Rip Vegas 

Such a sad and sudden loss, thinking of you x


----------



## j4nfr4n

RIP Vegas and Ellie xx 
So sorry to know that you are like myself in feeling the pain for our lovely lost pets x

Hopefully Vegas can meet up with Ellie and be friends in heaven as i'm sure they would have been here on earth

Run free two lovely dogs together xx


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dreadful news  

So sorry for your loss.

Take care x


----------



## branwen

So sorry to read your sad news.

Run Free at the Bridge gorgeous Vegas.


----------



## Hanwombat

I'm so sorry, rip gorgeous boy


----------



## simplysardonic

So very shocked & saddened to hear of the loss of your boy HB 

My S-I-L lost her young Rottie this year too 

Run free at the Bridge, big fella xxxx


----------



## Charity

Really sorry you have lost your lovely boy, they leave such a hole in your heart. RIP lad.


----------



## Julesky

Sorry for your loss, he was a beaut


----------



## GoldenShadow

How horrible, such a young lad  Run free at Rainboy Bridge, Vegas


----------



## suzy93074

So sorry for your loss  run free at the bridge Vegas xx


----------



## new westie owner

Sorry to hear about your big handsome lad  take care ..


----------



## katie200

(((((((Hugs)))))) sorry for your loss. RIP Vegas run free over rainbow bridge.


----------



## Quirk

So sorry


----------



## welshjet

Heartbreaking xxx 

Run free Vegas, nows the time to be a guardian angel and watch over your family from afar xxx


----------



## lozb

So sorry to read this... Run free Vegas....
Big hugs to you.xx


----------



## Firedog

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## springerpete

Sorry for your loss, take comfort in the thought that he's in good company.


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss. Take comfort that you gave him love and he enjoyed his life on Earth with you.
He will wait for you now at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Guest

I am so sorry. RIP Vegas and you take care of yourself.


----------



## harley bear

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## jenniferx

Oh my goodness  I had no idea and on Christmas Eve as well. God. I am sorry 

My rottie cross also died of a cancer that caused haemorrhaging though he was older at the time. So sad.


----------



## newfiesmum

I have only just seen this and I cannot tell you how sorry I am. I know how it feels and just before christmas as well. I hope he has a good run and play with my Joshua. God bless you, Harley Bear.


----------

